# Some Wallpapers



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought I'd try my hand at making wallpapers.

As usual, advice, criticism, and feedback is always appreciated.

Feel free to use any you like. Or if you'd like, I can customize which ever you'd like.



































Theres obviously more to come


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

maaaaan the paper with the rising sun style stripes (3rd) is fanfuckingtastic dog great job love the page one really well done man the other two are kind of meh they're good but they don't stand out like the last two thats for sure man. I don't know much about making these and what not so i can't offer much in the way of what ya could of done and all that, good job is aboot all i got to say. what would be tight to see is in the rampage wallpaper if you can in the middle of the alley should be a guy put through the concrete with the legs and arms kinda hanging up and over the crater that would look sick man lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Lotus said:


> maaaaan the paper with the rising sun style stripes (3rd) is fanfuckingtastic dog great job love the page one really well done man the other two are kind of meh they're good but they don't stand out like the last two thats for sure man. I don't know much about making these and what not so i can't offer much in the way of what ya could of done and all that, good job is aboot all i got to say. what would be tight to see is in the rampage wallpaper if you can in the middle of the alley should be a guy put through the concrete with the legs and arms kinda hanging up and over the crater that would look sick man lol


Thanks man, I'll definitely try that, it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

sounds good dog drop me a pm when and if you get er done! love to see the finished product


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice, I especially like the 3rd and 4th ones. The Rampage one in the back alley is awesome with the "hit list" on the wall. Keep them up.


----------

